# Kindle Fire & Bookmarks from Firefox



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

I would love to take the Fire on vacation with me.  However, I would also like to import bookmarks from Firefox to the Fire.  I have a feeling there is no way to do this but are not positive.  There are some websites already on my fire but there are more that are not on there.  I guess I could manually input all the addresses into the fire but I'd prefer an easier way.

John


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There is a version of Firefox on 1mobile.com that might work on the Fire.  It's for android tablets. Last time I tried it wouldn't open on my Fire but that was at least a generation ago and the Firefox apk could be different now.  I think if you can get it to work, you should be able to sync bookmarks.


----------



## BZee (Jun 27, 2014)

I was able to put the Firefox for android on my Fire HDX and got the bookmarks to sync. Firefox for android works differently than the Firefox on my pc so I have to play with it to find how to do things.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Ditto what BZee said. It does work, it's just a bit different.


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

I have Firefox on my android phone and I have my bookmarks but it sure is different.

John


----------

